
Live editing WebGL shaders with Firefox Developer Tools - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/11/live-editing-webgl-shaders-with-firefox-developer-tools/
======
chime
This looks fantastic. If I had this tool in 1995, my career trajectory might
have been quite different. I loved graphics but it was so time consuming to
make one change, recompile, re-run the program, and then start again to tweak
0.1 to 0.2.

With this editor, after you make the changes, do you have to copy-paste that
back into your source to save it?

Slightly unrelated but seeing as how neat Firefox has become, I really feel
like I need to switch back to it from Chrome. I went Netscape > IE > Maxthon >
Firefox > Chrome. Chrome dev tools are good but Firefox seems even better.
Anyone revert back to FF lately?

~~~
josteink
I reverted back to Firefox, but that was only because Google was gettting
pretty creepy, and their stance on web-standards seems to have gone pretty
downhill since they gained a majority market-share.

To me it just makes sense to support the guys who are working for the internet
and world-wide web at large, as opposed to the advertising-company just trying
to get more input-data into their big-data profile-crunchers.

~~~
cromwellian
This is a completely unfair characterization of the people on the chrome team
who deeply believe in the web. It's also a non-sequitur for a thread that
should be about discussing Mozilla's announcement and not sullied by this.

------
angersock
For people doing native development, RenderMonkey is an invaluable tool:

[http://developer.amd.com/resources/archive/archived-
tools/gp...](http://developer.amd.com/resources/archive/archived-tools/gpu-
tools-archive/rendermonkey-toolsuite/)

Really great way of prototyping shaders, though I don't think it supports
geometry shaders right now, and it seems to be only Windows.

For debugging, gDebugger is amaaaazing (and has Windows and Linux support):

[http://www.gremedy.com/](http://www.gremedy.com/)

It lets you inspect textures, buffer objects, and suchlike, and can help you
profile graphics calls.

~~~
bjz_
It's a shame there's not much out there for OSX. :(

------
agentultra
Amazing. I love WebGL. I could never have predicted that Firefox was going to
become a better game development platform than the current proprietary
solutions. At least for certain trade offs. But how long will that remain
true?

------
hansjorg
Very cool. Another option for working with shaders directly in the browser is
Shadertoy, a kind of jsfiddle for shaders:
[https://www.shadertoy.com/](https://www.shadertoy.com/)

------
andreea_popescu
Amazing work. Go Firefox Developer Tools team!

~~~
Ygg2
I can't wait to see the rest of their other updates that were preview at Paul
Rouget's site.

------
binarycrusader
Reminds me of shadertoy
([http://www.shadertoy.com/);](http://www.shadertoy.com/\);) although this
should perform better.

------
ozten
Totally unexpected, looks freaky amazing.

------
nagaj
Couldnt have come at a better time for me. I am Java dev and started on Opengl
Mobile Development. I have been scratching my head on the GLSL. But this i
feel like i can actually learn GLSL and build something useful

------
coldcode
Now if someone would write something similar for desktop OpenGL that supported
multiple platforms, I'd go back to doing this :-)

~~~
pjmlp
Something like GLSL Hacker you mean?

[http://www.geeks3d.com/20131031/glsl-
hacker-0-6-0-0-physx-3-...](http://www.geeks3d.com/20131031/glsl-
hacker-0-6-0-0-physx-3-mac-os-x-10-9-autdesk-fbx-raspberry-pi-programming/)

